# Removing Factory Wax Before Waxing New Board?



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi all,

So I've looked at the sticky about waxing, and did some searches, but just wanted to be sure before I did anything.

I'm buying my first board, and should get it soon. I know I should wax it before taking it out, since the factory wax isn't really anything, but the question is, I should definitely remove the factory wax first, right, since otherwise the new wax I lay on won't get in as much as it would otherwise (as you would a normal board, I've read)? Or is it OK to lay on the new wax over the factory wax (since it's not like a normal wax job)?

Thanks!!!


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

i heard a few people say that factory wax was the best when my buddy bough this new LIB. Then i hear on here a ton of people say that it is terrible!

When I bought my 09 RC i had it waxed by a local shop. They just cleaned the base with base cleaner and layed on the wax.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Your fine to just wax over it and scrape as you always do. Theres nothing special about their wax.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

VenomousSVT said:


> i heard a few people say that factory wax was the best when my buddy bough this new LIB. Then i hear on here a ton of people say that it is terrible!
> 
> When I bought my 09 RC i had it waxed by a local shop. They just cleaned the base with base cleaner and layed on the wax.


its just basic rub on wax, no form of hot wax goes on it whatsoever i believe..


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> its just basic rub on wax, no form of hot wax goes on it whatsoever i believe..


mine felt a lot like rub on wax now that you mention it.... my buddy just bought his new LIB and it had a sticker on the bottom that said One Ball Jay prewaxed. I wonder if they did his LIB from the factory with a better real heated wax. I did notice his base actually felt like it had wax on it unlike mine.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I say strip it because you want the wax to get into the board as much as possible.

That being said, I rode the my present board with the factory job on my first outing and it held tight.


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

Cool, stripping it sounds like the most sense, particularly since I expect to ride it a lot the first day of a three day trip.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Rome uses Bluebird for their factory wax.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Whats the point of stripping factory wax? Are you going to strip your board EVERY time you wax it? No you dont. Theres no need really, but i guess the final determination is yours


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

i would just use a good base cleaner and clean it up then wax over top.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

I just took mine and got a machine wax over it at the shop before taking it out. Didn't bother to strip the factory wax or anything.


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

Just hot wax over it and you'll be fine. I don't see the need to clean/strip the base because it hasn't been ridden. This means there are no foreign bits of dirt, crud, etc. that would mess up the base.

That being said if you take it out with factory wax it won't be the end of the world either. I usually just hot wax a board when i get it to try and saturate the base a little bit .


----------

